# [Verkaufe] Battlefield 3 Limited Edition UK-Import - Neu/ungeöffnet/eingeschweißt



## qduda (27. November 2011)

*[Verkaufe] Battlefield 3 Limited Edition UK-Import - Neu/ungeöffnet/eingeschweißt*

Hallo Community,

ich verkaufe die Limited Edition von Battlefield 3 und zwar den UK-Import. Das Spiel ist ungeöffnet und brand neu.

Kostenpunkt: 38,- € + Versand

Habe zusammen mit ein paar Leuten ne Sammelbestellung gemacht, aus irgend einem Grund habe ich ein Game zuviel bestellt, das liegt jetzt seit 
Release bei mir rum - und ich kann mich jetzt endlich dazu aufraffen es zu verticken - Rücksendefrist ist ja leider schon abgelaufen...

Bei Interesse oder Fragen --> einfach eine PN an mich. Falls es für jemanden interessant ist, das Spiel darf auch gerne in Konstanz (PLZ78464) abgeholt werden (spart man sich den Versand...).


----------



## MarkusMorgul (16. Dezember 2011)

hey hast du es noch ? ich hätte interesse
mb mfg MarkusMorgul


----------



## jaiby (8. Januar 2012)

Wenns immernoch zu haben ist, melde dich mal


----------

